# Other Pythons > Blood Pythons >  Piebald bloods.

## jason_ladouceur

Came across this on anouther forum. Apparently a piebald P.Brongersmai has been collected in Sumatra and is now in a private collection in the U.S. very exciting to say the least. 




Hopefully it proves to be genetic. What an exciting addition to the blood python world.  :Very Happy:

----------

badidea04 (08-07-2013),chosen2030 (03-25-2014),_GoingPostal_ (06-05-2013),_Kam_ (01-16-2014),Kaorte (06-05-2013),KMG (06-05-2013),mikel81 (06-05-2013),_Mr Oni_ (06-05-2013)

----------


## KMG

That is a cool find. I bet they will be very affordable if it proves genetic. :Tears:

----------

_snakey68_ (07-06-2013)

----------


## Royal Hijinx

More importantly, let us hope the owner of the private collection is going to breed it...

----------

Kaorte (06-05-2013)

----------


## Otolith

Awesome  :Smile:  beautiful creature. Crazy it survived long enough in the wild to get picked up by a human vrs  a hungry bird as a baby.  

Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Tapatalk 2

----------


## carlson

I thought one of the big breeders got it? There was a thread about it somewhere I seen too. Its a male isnt it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sissysnakes

That's awesome! def. something I would want to add to my collection  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

> Awesome  beautiful creature. Crazy it survived long enough in the wild to get picked up by a human vrs  a hungry bird as a baby.  
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710VMUB using Tapatalk 2


It must also have a common sense gene, knowing to hide itself up to this very point.


On a side note, I required a change of underpants when I witnessed those photos. Who's the lucky lottery winner to behold this new holy grail of blood pythons?

----------


## catzeye21138

It looks like it's been in captivity for a while in this picture. I didn't think wild caught bloods came that heavy bodied?

It's a gorgeous animal and I really hope that we see more of these in the future. I may never get to own one, but I'd love to see where things go with it.

----------


## Archimedes

Has anyone heard any updates on this guy? A few folks in my herp circle brought him back up, I'm curious.

----------


## DNACurtusK

Haven't heard anything, but I have a good guess as to where he likely is.

----------


## Archimedes

I do as well. Rumor has it he's alive and thriving, but as always, pics or it didn't happen, right? Haha. Hope he's making beautiful babies wherever he is.

----------


## DNACurtusK

He is actually a she....

----------


## Archimedes

Oh boy, I heard it was male! That's kinda even more exciting. ((It's probably even mentioned in this thread, whomp.... lack of attention to detail on my part...))

----------


## DNACurtusK

Kam was kind enough to sign up to CF.org and start a thread about her and give some insight on the animal.

----------

_Archimedes_ (01-15-2014)

----------


## Goode05

I'm betting she's in fla. Isn't it hard to get a wild caught female to breed

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (01-16-2014)

----------


## dgring

hopefully genetic :Please:  :Please:

----------


## rascal_rascal_99

> Kam was kind enough to sign up to CF.org and start a thread about her and give some insight on the animal.




Can we get a link to the thread?

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

> Can we get a link to the thread?


This. 

Yes, bump.

----------


## DNACurtusK

The forum is private, so if I post the link to the thread it won't show up unless you can log in. Anyone who would like to read the thread is more than welcome to register to gain access to check it out if you're that interested.  :Smile:

----------


## John1982

> The forum is private, so if I post the link to the thread it won't show up unless you can log in. Anyone who would like to read the thread is more than welcome to register to gain access to check it out if you're that interested.


I would like if you don't mind. Filled out the registration a couple days ago, awaiting approval.  :Very Happy:

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (03-25-2014)

----------


## DNACurtusK

> I would like if you don't mind. Filled out the registration a couple days ago, awaiting approval.


You should have full access

----------

John1982 (03-25-2014)

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

> The forum is private, so if I post the link to the thread it won't show up unless you can log in. Anyone who would like to read the thread is more than welcome to register to gain access to check it out if you're that interested.


Registered and awaiting activation.  :Good Job:

----------


## DNACurtusK

> Registered and awaiting activation.


You should be good to go too! Let me know if you have any trouble.  :Smile:

----------

